# Close up head shots.



## Woma_Wild (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd like to see head shots of various adult pythons so please post away.


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Oct 23, 2013)

My striped coastal and my Murray darling boy about to shed.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## andynic07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Not all adults sorry and I am amazed that I have none of my bhp's.


----------



## cement (Oct 23, 2013)

heres a bhp!


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 24, 2013)

All beautiful .
junglepython2, love those eyes on pic 2 & 4. WOW. 

With womas, it's not so much the eyes, it's that "smile" lol.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## 12-08-67 (Oct 24, 2013)

My babies


----------



## snakefreak16 (Oct 24, 2013)

100% Het darwin carpet

Jungle Carpet
Woma
Jungle carpet 
Albino darwin 
Just a few


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Just a few


Very good pictures, are they taken with a macro lense?

Here is another head shot of me at work I am trying on the new ridiculous googles that we are supposed to wear over our safety glasses when cutting trees.lol


----------



## saintanger (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 24, 2013)

first couple are not my animals bit they are my photo's. taken at crocasouris cove - Darwin. 






these are some of my animals


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's my only big boy.






And the big girl at work.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 24, 2013)

i like this 1  .............................Ron


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 24, 2013)

i'll try to add more later. stupid thing is playing up. I have heaps more


----------



## RedFox (Oct 24, 2013)

@princessparrot its hard to take good pictures of them when they are young. The vast majority of mine are completely out of focus and just look like a dirty smudge.

Here are a couple of my boy. At the moment until the others grow up he is the only adult I own. 

One of my favourite photos.





And his 'smile' always makes me smile.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Not so much of a close up but managed to take one of one of my bhp's head.





I will try for a better one and will hopefully have a macro lense soon.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2013)

View attachment 299287
View attachment 299288


----------



## christopherR (Oct 24, 2013)

A macro shot of my Tennant Creek Woma


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Snowman (Oct 24, 2013)

North west carpet







- - - Updated - - -

BHP


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice photos Snowman, I was actually expecting a picture of someone being punched in the head but really like the BHP shot.


----------



## Joemal (Oct 24, 2013)

Scrubby


----------



## Lawra (Oct 24, 2013)

Not a python but still cool


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 24, 2013)

View attachment 299299
View attachment 299297
View attachment 299298




- - - Updated - - -

heres my girl


- - - Updated - - -



RedFox said:


> @princessparrot its hard to take good pictures of them when they are young. The vast majority of mine are completely out of focus and just look like a dirty smudge.


I was actually talking about the computer:lol:


----------



## Lawra (Oct 24, 2013)

Didn't work


----------



## scorps (Oct 24, 2013)

Does this count? haha


----------



## RedFox (Oct 24, 2013)

Snowman said:


> North west carpet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That SWCP is hideous. Maybe you should save your eyes and send it to me to look after.  Such pretty greys, silver and creams. The BHP is really nice as well. Great photos. I'm very jealous.

Lots of great looking pythons and photos in this thread. Well done OP.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 24, 2013)

Moccona


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 25, 2013)

Snowman, that has to be one of the best head shots of a BHP that I've seen. Beautiful.

Thanks Redfox. Most photos I see are of the entire reptile, which is great, but close ups of their eyes, you seem to get a whole new perception. 
We really do have awesome reptiles here.


----------



## JM1982 (Oct 25, 2013)

Some head shots of my hypo bredli '_Vectra_': 








Our rottweiler '_Kyla_':




Some paracord snakes I made (no glue or wire, just knots)


----------



## blackhead13 (Oct 26, 2013)

View attachment 299361

what a pose, pity he is so dusty.

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot about this one


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## SteveNT (Oct 26, 2013)

Ess, Azzi, X and Sweets


----------



## GellyAmbert (Oct 26, 2013)

View attachment 299388


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 26, 2013)

Head shots are my favourite! I cant just put pythons in


----------



## Tristan (Oct 28, 2013)

a couple of my SWCP i took yesterday, i only have a phone cam atm so not great pics, and no editing software on my work comp to crop the pics to make them proper close head shots lol


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 28, 2013)

Our rottweiler '_Kyla_':
View attachment 299323





This is with out a doubt the most amazing picture i've seen of a rottie, love it!


----------



## JM1982 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks! 
We got some shots taken of her earlier this year, that is my favorite.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 28, 2013)

ill have to find the original at home i stole that from my FB page that was Holly was my brothers dog but shes not with us any more


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Zeusy (Oct 28, 2013)

A few shots of my juvi jungle taken with my Tamron macro lens


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeeeeeeeeeez I need a camera


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 28, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## campbell72010 (Oct 29, 2013)

Meet 'Dick'


----------



## RedFox (Oct 29, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeez I need a camera



This is exactly what I was thinking. I have a DSLR on my xmas list so fingers crossed someone will get my not so subtle hints. 

@Ramsayi that first photo is gorgeous.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 29, 2013)

RedFox said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. I have a DSLR on my xmas list so fingers crossed someone will get my not so subtle hints.
> 
> @Ramsayi that first photo is gorgeous.


Dragging my iPhone down lol


----------



## RedFox (Oct 29, 2013)

My phone is getting a bit old now but is still awesome. It takes some very average photos. I have one where it decided to auto focus on a blade of grass and not the snake. A bit like how in your photo your hand is in focus but the snake isn't, except in mine my python is much, much more blurry. My little point and shoot goes everywhere with me and while it takes pleasing photos they aren't great.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 29, 2013)

pythons are kids stuff




White-lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 29, 2013)

Correct


----------



## snakeman87 (Oct 29, 2013)

*This is " DAISY "*

this is my little girl daisy


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry I suck at choosing favourites


----------



## Jimie (Oct 30, 2013)

pic of xena my little girl


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Photobombed by a fly Nick!!


----------



## raycam01_au (Oct 30, 2013)

couple of ma baby














love him


----------



## Tristan (Oct 31, 2013)

found this critter in my shed


----------



## markannab (Oct 31, 2013)

Relocated from a friend's garage.


----------



## JM1982 (Nov 1, 2013)

raycam01_au said:


> couple of ma baby
> baby...



Great shots mate.


----------



## dalius (Nov 1, 2013)

"Ivy"


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 1, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Great shots mate.



thanks matey


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know why but I love this photo



eyes



and his patterns


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 2, 2013)

Some pictures in here could also be posted in the thread 'eyes'


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Nov 2, 2013)

*Bhp*


Close enough


----------



## Stuart (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## tahniandshae (Nov 2, 2013)

one of my diamonds

- - - Updated - - -

nice bhp creaturesofhabit, where did you get that one from


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Nov 3, 2013)

tahniandshae said:


> one of my diamonds
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> nice bhp creaturesofhabit, where did you get that one from


Thanks she is one of our hatchlings from last season, and we've held onto her for a future breeder


----------



## JM1982 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## mungus (Nov 4, 2013)

2 heads are better than 1


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 4, 2013)

The black colour of my BHP has washed out with the flash, I just got my macro lens and had to try it out. Hopefully I can get a better shot in daylight.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 4, 2013)

Plenty of lovely head shots in this thread.


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gtp


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 4, 2013)

mungus said:


> 2 heads are better than 1


interesting combo or is it just the light?


----------



## Jimie (Nov 7, 2013)

my little md cleo getting up close and personal with the camera


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 9, 2013)

Love the Clown face n his head
Eyes of Blue, someone is going to shed soon


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 10, 2013)

My coastal , my BHP male and my beardie.


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 11, 2013)

Just a few of mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy (Nov 11, 2013)

*Luna *


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## JM1982 (Nov 13, 2013)

Great shot mate


----------



## bundy07 (Nov 13, 2013)

My boy bundy (stimson)


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 13, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Great shot mate



Thanks, I like the scale definition when he's shedding, too bad I only have my phone camera.


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 13, 2013)

Aint she just the sexiest little Girl u eva did see


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 13, 2013)

My gtp is getting greener but pretty hard to keep it still for a photo at night.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 13, 2013)

View attachment 300519
eastern beardy


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Chessa (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## markannab (Nov 20, 2013)

Irving on the Hills Hoist.


----------



## YayPythons (Nov 20, 2013)

This is one of my best mates Albino Darwin Carpet Python straight after a feed. He said to apologise for the crap quality. (Taken with an iPad). 

YayPythons


----------



## hayden123113 (Nov 23, 2013)

A nice up of my little olive boy cuddles.


----------



## Jimie (Nov 24, 2013)

the first pics are of fluffy my tri color mac the second pic is of mac my blonde male mac the third is my bredli xena the forth is my hypo coastal big boy and the last two are of baby girl my female hypo coastal


----------



## longqi (Nov 24, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -





eat your hearts out over that one
little female on her nest not too shabby either


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 24, 2013)

This guy just keeps blowing me away, some crazy colours coming out and the head pattern reminds me of a Stephen King Novel


----------



## Jimie (Nov 24, 2013)

i recon that looks like a clown on it's head cool


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 24, 2013)

Jimie said:


> i recon that looks like a clown on it's head cool




yepo, Stephen King has some awesome clowns


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 24, 2013)

Mostly snakes, but some random animals too


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 24, 2013)

omgawd on orgy of headshots

love the gecko


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 24, 2013)

The gecko belongs to a friend, I love it!


----------



## markannab (Nov 24, 2013)

Feed time for Irving with Mrs Roper feeding in the background.


----------



## lochie (Nov 24, 2013)

My yearling bredli ghillie was being photogenic as usual so I decided to take some pics and got a couple nice close ups.


----------



## steampunk (Nov 27, 2013)

My South West, out for some sun.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 27, 2013)

My boy Harley


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 27, 2013)

One of my occys forgot which


----------



## Stuart (Nov 28, 2013)

Bhp


----------



## Brad26 (Nov 28, 2013)

im glad you put this out there, this is exactly what I am saying too. nice


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 29, 2013)

Not the closest head shots but some from my recent holiday. None of my animals but all of my photos, some wild and most in captivity


----------



## calebs92 (Dec 1, 2013)

First 2 from the gold coast expo, then my spotted


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## andynic07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Another picture of Steve.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gtp


----------



## davies.ads (Dec 20, 2013)

My Darwin boy.. Twisty


----------



## Firepac (Dec 22, 2013)

Close up head shot of the scrubby caught and relocated in this thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-reptile-studies-5373/reluctant-scrubby-210413/


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 22, 2013)

Firepac said:


> Close up head shot of the scrubby caught and relocated in this thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-reptile-studies-5373/reluctant-scrubby-210413/
> /QUOTE]
> Great photo,he looks a little surprised with its eye sort of looking down.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 22, 2013)

Nowhere near as good a shot as what's already been put up, but here's our male Gammon Ranges python, Boris.
View attachment 302641


----------

